# Pennsylvania Dutch Pot Pie - aka Slippery Pot Pie



## Cynthia B (Oct 9, 2010)

I was raised with flaky crust chicken pot pie but my husband grew up in Harrisburg, PA and has fond memories of the Pennsylvania Dutch version - Slippery Pot Pie (aka Bott Boi). This dish has egg noodles instead of a crust. I wanted to make the PA Dutch version for my husband but my searches did not come up with much varied information. I cobbled together a recipe that turned out to be pretty yummy. You can make the dough a day ahead or the morning of and then use leftover roasted chicken. It's a one pot meal which is great. Here is the recipe:


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 10, 2010)

That looks absolutely delicious--real comfort food for a cold day.  (It is supposed to go up into the 80's here this afternoon, so maybe I will save it for November.)


----------



## Cynthia B (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank  you!  PA Dutch Pot Pie really is a cool weather/comfort dish.  It happened to be raining the other weekend when I made it.  Nice to finally see some fall weather here in SoCal.  Time for some pumpkin desserts!


----------



## Nadia_ (Nov 4, 2010)

*This recipe looks great!  Chicken Pot Pies are one of my favorite foods!  Will have to try this recipe!*​


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 5, 2010)

I love pies, pies are the way forward!


----------



## istylit71 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Real PA Dutch Pot Pie*

Small world, I live in Lebanon! I hear you on the PA Dutch pot pie....I grew up on it! My mom also made it with smoked sausage in a ham broth too! She also added lima beans. Here's her dough recipe:
2 c. flour
1 c. Bisquick baking mix
4 eggs, beaten
1 Tbsp salt
mix the Bisquick, salt and flour together in a large bowl. Add the eggs and mix until it forms a dough. Divide dough in half and turn out onto a floured board (my mom floured the board with Bisquick because too much flour can make it tough) and roll to about a 1/4 inch thick. (my husband likes the dough a little thicker) Cut into squares and add to the hot broth. Stir as you're adding the dough, or else the squares will stick together. Also add the remaining flour scraps from the bowl because it will help to thicken the broth as the dough cooks. Cover and simmer for about 30 min, stirring occasionally. THAT'S real PA Dutch pot pie! 
This recipe makes ALOT of dough, so you can easily cut it in half. 
It would be great with leftover turkey, also!



Cynthia B said:


> I was raised with flaky crust chicken pot pie but my husband grew up in Harrisburg, PA and has fond memories of the Pennsylvania Dutch version - Slippery Pot Pie (aka Bott Boi).  This dish has egg noodles instead of a crust.  I wanted to make the PA Dutch version for my husband but my searches did not come up with much varied information.  I cobbled together a recipe that turned out to be pretty yummy.  You can make the dough a day ahead or the morning of and then use leftover roasted chicken.  It's a one pot meal which is great. Here is the recipe: Pennsylvania Dutch Pot Pie!.


----------

